# Where's the Last Canadian Flag Flown over Camp Nathan Smith?



## The Bread Guy (4 Aug 2011)

> John Baird, Canada’s Foreign Affairs Minister, is presented with the last Canadian flag to fly over Camp Nathan Smith in Kandahar, Afghanistan, by Tim Martin, Representative of Canada in Kandahar, in Ottawa on August 2, 2011.
> 
> For six years, Camp Nathan Smith was home to the Kandahar Provincial Reconstruction Team. The team comprised Canadian and U.S. diplomats and development specialists, and Canadian police officers, correctional experts and military personnel.
> 
> The flag will be displayed at Foreign Affairs and International Trade Canada’s headquarters as a reminder of the team’s service and sacrifice.


Source:  Canada's AFG mission web page, spotted 3 Aug 11


----------



## kincanucks (4 Aug 2011)

Last flown at CNS on the 22nd of June 2011.  A fitting parade to remember those that had served and died there was held at that time. The parade was well represented by Canadians, Americans, and Afghans. My last parade command in Afghanistan.


----------



## The Bread Guy (4 Aug 2011)

kincanucks said:
			
		

> Last flown at CNS on the 22nd of June 2011.  A fitting parade to remember those that had served and died there was held at that time. The parade was well represented by Canadians, Americans, and Afghans. My last parade command in Afghanistan.


Congrats


----------

